# Poulan 2700 Fuel Line Routing ?



## Southfork (Jul 10, 2010)

Greetings from Cody,Wy. I have a Poulan 2700 chainsaw that I bought after
Hurricane Hugo hit So. Car. back in 1989. Used it to clean up the mess and have used it sparingly since then. Got it out to get ready for a camping trip
and all of the fuel lines have decomposed. Went to the local small engine repair shop, bought new fuel lines and fuel filter. I've installed the fuel line that attaches to the left side of the carb thru the smaller hole in the fuel tank. The larger hole had a small plastic piece barbed on both ends sticking up through it, with small pieces of fuel line attached to both ends of it. where do I route this? Also found a small rubber check valve when I cleaned out the fuel tank. Where does this fit? There is a outlet on top of the carb that has a piece of fuel line still attached and appears to be routed behind the carb. Where does this go? I've been searching for answers to these questions for a couple of days and I'm glad that I finally found this site. Very informative-great site. Thanks Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Mike and welcome to Hobbytalk

Sounds like you got the fuel line from the tank to the carburetor on correctly. The other line that goes into the fuel tank is simply a vent line to let air in but not let fuel out. The line goes into the tank and then the barbed coupler goes on it inside the tank and finally the check valve goes on the other end of the barbed coupler. There is usually a small screw in the end of the hose outside the tank, mainly to help keep out dirt.

The hose off of the top of the carburetor is a pulse hose, it operates the fuel pump in the carburetor from crankcase pulses. There is a small barbed nipple on the back side of the crankcase just below where the intake manifold attaches to the cylinder.


----------

